# Cutting A Hole In A Keg



## Bugglz (27/2/08)

Hey guys, i have recently acquired three stainless steel containers that look extreemly similar to 50Lt CUB kegs ;-).

What would be the best way to cut the tops off them? i figured an angle grinder. You guys got any better ideas?


----------



## haysie (27/2/08)

Bugglz said:


> Hey guys, i have recently acquired three stainless steel containers that look extreemly similar to 50Lt CUB kegs ;-).
> 
> What would be the best way to cut the tops off them? i figured an angle grinder. You guys got any better ideas?






http://www.aussiehomebrewer.com/forum/inde...showtopic=15482


----------



## haysie (27/2/08)

cutting them with an angle grinder fitted with a 1mm "flexofit" or similar blade, some sandpaper, safety goggles, minimal beer, has given me good results in the past. Besides the angle grinder? a hacksaw or plasma cutter.
Haysie


----------



## paul (27/2/08)

I agree with the above. Use a Flexovit Mega Line blade (1mm thick) on a 4 inch grinder.

While your at the hardware getting the cutting discs get a "flap wheel". I dont know the correct name for it but its a sanding disc type of thingy for your grinder to clean up the keg after youve cut the top out.


----------



## Inge (5/3/08)

A good quality steel hole saw will make short work of the stainless for where you want to mount your tap. I used a 20 mm bit on a power drill. Took roughly 90 seconds to eat through. They can be quite dear but you should be able to get one for 30 bucks.


----------



## SJW (5/3/08)

> Hey guys, i have recently acquired three stainless steel containers that look extreemly similar to 50Lt CUB kegs ;-).
> 
> What would be the best way to cut the tops off them? i figured an angle grinder. You guys got any better ideas?



It's funny how those 50lt S/S kegs thing just turn up when u need em  
an angle grinder fitted with the thinner "flexofit" cut off wheel is the only way to go. But get one of the wifes larger glass top pot lids and trace it on to the keg and cut the hole to suit, that way you can cover the wort while sparging.

Steve


----------



## Jazman (6/3/08)

its called a flap disk more of a sanding disk they can be a bit expensive they are good for metal finishing of your brewery stands


----------



## ledgenko (20/9/11)

SJW .... 

It is funny isnt it ??? I searched high and low in QLD ... I brought a really old one for $20 ... holds about 70l ... but as for 50l.. NOTHING !!! drove across Australia and now there are 4x50L stainless steel stock pots in my shed ... literally found them on the side of the road during a council pick up ... 

As you could imagine I was stoked and the Wife ... well she spotted them and calmly said .. "look ... there are some S/S pots there .. you could upgrade your brewery for free .. How Ghetto ???" 

I love her...


----------

